# What happened to the Listening Club?



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Did I miss something, and the Listening Club just disappeared one day? Does no one care about it any more? Or did crmoorhead take a vacation? 

Discuss!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.talkclassical.com/20541-tc-listening-club-part.html

It's currently up to Week 8.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Am I invisible?  I haven't gone away!  It's the week of your nomination, btw. Also add your thoughts to Cello Suite No. 6 by Bach that was started last week. *shameless promotion*

PS: I am linking to the new clubs in my sig line now, so you can access them from any of my posts on the forum.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/20541-tc-listening-club-part.html
> 
> It's currently up to Week 8.


Thank you _so much_ for the link! I couldn't find it!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

crmoorhead said:


> Am I invisible?  I haven't gone away!  It's the week of your nomination, btw. Also add your thoughts to Cello Suite No. 6 by Bach that was started last week. *shameless promotion*
> 
> PS: I am linking to the new clubs in my sig line now, so you can access them from any of my posts on the forum.


I know that it's the week of my nomination; that's why I wanted to find the thread! 
Thank you for the signature link (very helpful).


----------

